# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  sv1gzv #19364 Ηλιουπολη

## sv1gzv

Γεια σε ολους και κυρίως του Ηλιούπολητες
θα είμαι μονιμά και πάλι στην Ηλιούπολη (Αγια μαρίνα ) ψάχνω για Link. Στόχος να γίνω Backbone με 2-3 link όπου πιστεύετε ότι χρειάζεται Το σπίτι έχει 3 ορόφους και 4 είναι η ταράτσα με ένα πύργο 6 μετρά από εξοπλισμό έχω ένα RB-433AH και 3 κάρτες cm-9 και 2 grid θα είμαι διαθέσιμος από 28 Ιανουαρίου είδα στο wind έχω 2-3 κοντά μου 
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## ice

Xmm λογικα ειμαστε κοντα . Ψαξε να δεις εαν εχεις οπτικη με τον 1107

----------


## devilman

awmn-16632-19364
5500
Εκπέμπει προς εσενα
 ::

----------


## sv1gzv

καλημέρα μόλις θα είμαι έτοιμος θα έχουμε επικοινωνία ευχάριστο 




> awmn-16632-19364
> 5500
> Εκπέμπει προς εσενα

----------


## sv1gzv

> awmn-16632-19364
> 5500
> Εκπέμπει προς εσενα


καλημέρα μόλις θα είμαι έτοιμος θα έχουμε επικοινωνία ευχάριστο

----------


## sv1gzv

δεύτερα 16/1 θα είμαι Αθηνά τρίτη πρώτα ο θεός και έχει και κάλο καιρό ανεβαίνω ταράτσα αν θέλετε (1107-16632-13835)βάλτε στο wind-Διασυνδέσεις για να δω την οπτική γραμμή

----------


## devilman

done,(δυσκολα αλλά μπορει να βγεί το λινκ με μένα παντως απο εδω ειναι όλα έτοιμα θα δω το πρωί με τα ματακια μου)

----------


## pama

Καλημερα κα καλη χρονια!Εχω και εγω κατι ελευθερο αν σου μεινει τιποτα στο τελος!

----------


## GSF

> Καλημερα κα καλη χρονια!Εχω και εγω κατι ελευθερο αν σου μεινει τιποτα στο τελος!


μμμμ βλέπω να κάνουμε μαζί εμείς (εκτώς και αν πιστεύεις οτι δεν έχει νόημα να κάνουμε τόσο κοντινό... )
μήπως έχεις χρόνο να δοκιμάσουμε το mini-pci μου αν δουλεύει και τα σχετικά...?? αν ναι στείλε μου ένα pm  ::

----------


## sv1gzv

μπήκε σε λειτουργιά ο κόμβος με ενεργούς 
Α. #13835
Β. #16632
Γ. awmn-sv1gzv-ap

----------


## geioa

καλως ηλθες γειτονα....

----------


## Myname

Γείτονες μπράβο σας!
Ετοιμαστείτε για κανά meeting τις επόμενες μέρες να τα πούμε και από κοντά.

----------


## sv1gzv

και βέβαια θα κανονίσουμε meeting

----------


## geioa

με το βγηκε λιγο ο ηλιος, ....τσουπ αμέσως επανω στον πυργο ε !!! (χε χε)
αυτα εχει ο χειμωνας. πρεπει να εκμεταλεβεται κανεις καθε ευκαιρια.

----------


## pama

> με το βγηκε λιγο ο ηλιος, ....τσουπ αμέσως επανω στον πυργο ε !!! (χε χε)
> αυτα εχει ο χειμωνας. πρεπει να εκμεταλεβεται κανεις καθε ευκαιρια.


Αυριο το πρωι θα ανεβω και εγω!

----------


## geioa

προσωπικα εμενα θα με ενδιαεφερε να ανεβεις βραδυ για λογους που εχουμε ξαναπει...

----------


## sv1gzv

> προσωπικα εμενα θα με ενδιαεφερε να ανεβεις βραδυ για λογους που εχουμε ξαναπει...


παρε ενα τηλ να τα πουμε

----------


## geioa

βασικα αυτο για το βραδυ το ειπα για τον pama....

----------


## pama

> προσωπικα εμενα θα με ενδιαεφερε να ανεβεις βραδυ για λογους που εχουμε ξαναπει...


Θα προσπαθησω να ανεβω αυριο το βραδυ!

----------


## sv1gzv

ενα if περιμενει μπορει και 2 if

----------


## GSF

> ενα if περιμενει μπορει και 2 if


.....

----------


## sv1gzv

ο κόμβος 19364 έχει διαγραφή και πλέον είναι #13358 sv1gzv

----------

